# Nerve Sheath Tumor Surgery



## tlivengo (Feb 16, 2010)

Hello

I know the Skull Base codes are in the Neurosurgery section of CPT but sometimes my ENT providers want to use them.  And sometimes they do seem to portray what they are performing quite well.  If anyone knows anything about them....my question is; Can you code a definitive skull base code (i.e. 61606) without coding an approach skull base code with it?

My provider performed resection of a Nerve Sheath tumor of the neck and feels 61606 and 42440 accurately describe what he did.  None of the approach skull base codes really describe any part of the procedure so I'm wondering if I can just code 61606 and 42440?  Or if there is possibly another non skull base code that would work better.  His incision is made right below the mandible and down to the submandibular gland.  He "dissected deep to the digastric tendon and identified the cranial nerve XII and traced this proximally towards the skull base..."  He dissects along the anterior surface of the sternocleomastoid muscle  etc etc etc.....does this make sense to anyone??

Teresa


----------

